# 4 years in - still get delighted



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Just went on 4 hour drive from Boston area, down to NYC. Freaking love my 4 year old model 3.

Supercharged mid CT - got more than enough charge from the 250kw charger while I grabbed a burger from a burger joint 100 ft away from charger. Delighted by the charge port already opened when I got out of car and plugged it in and walked away in all of 10 seconds. Simple, seamless.

Loved the new energy graph with the explanations on where energy was being used at a rate higher or lower than originally projected.

Cranked Spotify music - sounded great.

Traded texts with friend — speech to text was amazingly good. 

Map and interface super clear and easy to follow directions.

Seat feels great.

Charged to 100% before left. Gave some time for it to really get to 100%. Didn’t get to point where it said it was done. But I’m sure it was close. 287 miles of range was noted. Less than 10% loss over 60k miles. Not bad.

The car just glides - seems completely effortless. Smooth. And when I wanted it, FAST. Makes me smile. 

Still feel this car is the best major purchase I have ever made.


----------

